# Haro vs. Diamondback?



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

I am a new rider and have been riding on a friends haro V1. I like it and i think something similar will suit me until i am ready to get serious with riding. I have had my eye on either a new flightline sport or flightline two. Which is the better of the two and why? I understand that they are both entry level bikes and i am ok with that for the time being. What are the shock option on these bikes and which is the best option?

Also, i sat on a diamondback topanga today and it seemed to feel really comfortable. I liked that it had a rock shock. Then i sat on a response and it felt like it was made for me. I like the 120mm shock travel since ill probably be doing some mild jumps to start with. Downside i noticed right away with the response is the weight, its pretty heavy. So, any help would be geatly appreciated. Right now, im more interested in the flightline sport and the response.


----------



## RE:Todd (Feb 1, 2008)

I've had a Response Sport for the last couple of months. I don't have enough experience to give you good feedback on it, but I like mine. Have'nt noticed the weight to be too much of an issue.


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

Does it feel sturdy? Like it can take a few jumps maybe without crumbling? I think im gonna have to test ride one.


----------



## RE:Todd (Feb 1, 2008)

It does feel real sturdy. I guess I've done a couple of "drops" of about a foot to a foot and a half just out riding around. Don't even notice them. Nothing major, because I'm currently in Japan and still trying to find places to ride. I'm about 190 lbs. The only change I've made is putting a set of CB Mallets on it, the stock pedals are plastic. 

Found a trail a few miles from where I'm at, just have to find someone who wants to ride it with me now.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have an older d-back topanga comp (2000 ish) that's a pretty solid bike. To be fair, mine's not made for longer forks. I think I need to replace the brakes, though. This bike's years with my dad (it's spent the past 5 years in my dad's shed) were unkind to it. I had thought about selling it, but the more I think about it, the more I want to keep it and turn it into a city/commuter bike with fenders, a rack, and all that goodness.

I got mine for 550 new and it had deore level drivetrain components all around with a manitou magnum fork. The wheels weren't very good and I ended up mashing them up pretty good. I've got some old freebie Shimano Parallax wheels on it now that were given to me free by a riding buddy.


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

well i roda alot of bikes this morning and the one the felt the best in my price rance was the TREK 4300. I like it and just took a quick ride around the neighborhood. I like the 100mm shock cause i like to jump a little bit and im kinda heavy. Now, time to learn how to fit it for myself and what the adjustments on the fork are and how to use them.


----------

